# BlueBird Bicycle



## THE STIG

Never rusted, all orig parts (cept tires, fender bird and horn) have orig rims and damaged fender bird, 8yr old rattle can special paint   No speedo cable or drive


----------



## Rust_Trader

$5000


----------



## catfish

$7500.


----------



## OldSkipTooth

8000


----------



## catfish

$8200.


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## phantom

This is where the 10% minimum dond increment rule get's interesting, or not.


----------



## THE STIG

Rules for Deal Or No Deal Auctions | Deal Or No Deal
					

HOW IT WORKS This is an auction. (Bicycle related stuff only please.) Post your item or collection of items (bike stuff only please) to be sold as a lot. Include plenty of good pics and a comprehensive description, along with what you'll charge for shipping and how you'd like to receive payment...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Nashman

Wow...sweet. Does it have "autopilot" and can fly to Winnipeg, Canada by itself? Here's wishing.


----------



## Nashman

$10,000.00


----------



## Nashman

Kinda a late formality but what year is it and serial number ?


----------



## THE STIG




----------



## Nashman

THE STIG said:


> View attachment 1676358



I'm not the best with "symbolism" but I think this little fellow is telling me something? I suspect ND. Come to think of it my Ex-Wife sent me the same image 10 years ago. Best thing that ever happened to me. Ha! Maybe I'll even get you a date with my Ex if you win! Bid away Cabers!


----------



## BFGforme

What happened? Sold??


----------



## THE STIG

BFGforme said:


> What happened? Sold??




nope,,   You could be The Man  tho


----------



## THE STIG

Not sold ,  Maybe next time…


----------

